# New wheel rake



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

OK. Ready to upgrade. Time for a new baler and rake. I like the Kuhn speedrakes. But I may find finance offer discount on a NH when paired with a baler. I will be cutting with a 12' sickle JD. Ted with my lil 2 star. Then rake for 4*5 baler behind Kubota m7040. Should I be looking 8 or 10 wheel? I am hoping to improve fertility to get to a 3 cut 4 TPA but am not there yet. The dealer I hope to make a baler deal with sells NH and Vermeer as well as H and S. I think previously I learned that something like a vermeer Rebel rake looks problematic. What about a nh procart?


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

I'd go 10 wheel. I'd really consider a 12.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

If you have small fields I would get a carted 10 wheel . We have a H&S carted 12 wheel. Some of the wheel rakes that are not the carted style make it difficult to do any thing but a big field


----------



## Lazy J (Jul 18, 2008)

An 8 wheel is to small, a 10 is barely big enough to match a 12' cut. I'd get a 12 wheel, it matches your mower better.


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

It depends on how heavy your hay crop is. In our area, first cutting grass hay, with a 10 wheel rake will fill the pickup of a 5 ft standard pickup of the round balers to the maximum. If you do not have a wide pickup on a 4 ft baler, you can forget about baling the windrows. Carted rakes in our area can not handle the heavy crop. It seems any rake where the raking wheels are behind a frame will ball up. If you are only baling alfalfa then a 12 wheel rake will work and probably a carted rake will work also.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Baling alfalfa clover grass mix as well as just grass.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

I would go with a 12 wheel. We had a 8 wheel sitrex it worked nice.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

We use a 10 wheel adjusted to make a windrow just over 4'. We make a 4' wide roll. I am assuming all wheel rakes can be adjusted to make what the owner wants them to make with in the physical limits.

We had a little trouble getting thick hay to lay well in a 4' windrow. We then adjusted one side to slightly more angle. This made one side finish just ahead of the other rather than both meeting together and trying to push their material through at the same time, i.e. competing.

It took a few times to tweak. At first just getting the windrow width was good enough. Later we decided to make a wider swath. By then we had a better handle on adjustments and potential.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I'd check one of these Hybred rakes out.They have frame on back side instead of the front so more high capacity.Nieghbor got one last yr he said he liked it.I hear other co's are comeing out with similar rakes of this style.

http://www.ogdenmetalworks.com/images/Hybrid_Hay%20Runner_.htm


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

swmnhay said:


> I'd check one of these Hybred rakes out.They have frame on back side instead of the front so more high capacity.Nieghbor got one last yr he said he liked it.I hear other co's are comeing out with similar rakes of this style.
> 
> http://www.ogdenmetalworks.com/images/Hybrid_Hay%20Runner_.htm


That looks good


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

swmnhay said:


> I'd check one of these Hybred rakes out.They have frame on back side instead of the front so more high capacity.Nieghbor got one last yr he said he liked it.I hear other co's are comeing out with similar rakes of this style.
> 
> http://www.ogdenmetalworks.com/images/Hybrid_Hay%20Runner_.htm


Nitram in Kansas has one and says he really likes it....I do like the front of frame wheels....makes sense....like the more heavier duty designed rakes....Darf etc.

Regards, Mike


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

How do new Holland pro cart, vermeer vr, and Kuhn speedrakes compare?


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Or these:http://www.hsmfgco.com/Rake2Details.cfm?ID=AR10


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

That Ogden metal works looks like a helluva nice rake....I've always thought of he kuhn speedrake to be one of the nicest small wheel rakes on the market...


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

How much for the Ogden?


----------



## rajela (Feb 15, 2014)

I have a Kuhn 10 wheel carted and it is a good rake but the tongue is short & light which will let the tongue flip up if you let it raise to high. I have a friend that run the vermeer and i really like them better. I will buy a vermeer next time


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

somedevildawg said:


> That Ogden metal works looks like a helluva nice rake....I've always thought of he kuhn speedrake to be one of the nicest small wheel rakes on the market...


I saw one of the new Speedrakes at the Colorado farm show. It has some features that my one doesn't Such as you have a valve on the back to switch and then you will only let one side up and down. They also have the center wheel now for those that need those. I really like our Kuhn speedrake. I honestly can't see how one of the bigger way more expensive wheel rakes could do a better job. But then I just rake two windrows together not a tedded field. The rotary rakes are a bit better though. But pricier and not nearly as easy to take on and off.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

deadmoose said:


> How do new Holland pro cart, vermeer vr, and Kuhn speedrakes compare?


If I was going with the last years Kuhn then they would have to get right on the price.

The newer model has a feature where the front wheels pick up before the back wheels. This is so you can finish one windrow with out tying into other windrows on a bottle neck.

The SR110 is still a good rake. I have one. But I would be telling the sales person that the SR110 is old technology.

Sales person will say they are great rakes. Ask him why they made changes if they are so good?

I love playing their game.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

I think a 12 would be too big. My baling tractor is a Kubota M7040. I can't see it clearing 12 wheel windrows. I think 10 would push it which is why I like the way the Nh can pick up front two wheels for heavy cutting. Is that something others do without advertising? I used neighbors no name 10,wheel last year and it did that as well.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

deadmoose said:


> I think a 12 would be too big. My baling tractor is a Kubota M7040. I can't see it clearing 12 wheel windrows. I think 10 would push it which is why I like the way the Nh can pick up front two wheels for heavy cutting. Is that something others do without advertising? I used neighbors no name 10,wheel last year and it did that as well.


Most 10 wheels will swing up the front wheel, most 8 wheels cannot...don't know bout them 12 wheels, I'd never get all that hay into my baler.....


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

My 10 wheel will pick up the front wheels first but the other wheels are angled toward the back, down hill.

From what I understand, the newer Kuhn rake will lift the front wheels clear and remain level.


----------



## clowers (Feb 11, 2011)

I have a 12 wheeler Vermeer with splitter wheels 
Just about shelved my Vermeer R23 becaus of ease of transport and low maintenance cost. Rakes awesome


----------



## cannonball (Jun 23, 2012)

mike10 said:


> It depends on how heavy your hay crop is. In our area, first cutting grass hay, with a 10 wheel rake will fill the pickup of a 5 ft standard pickup of the round balers to the maximum. If you do not have a wide pickup on a 4 ft baler, you can forget about baling the windrows. Carted rakes in our area can not handle the heavy crop. It seems any rake where the raking wheels are behind a frame will ball up. If you are only baling alfalfa then a 12 wheel rake will work and probably a carted rake will work also.


the ones with the wheels in front are considered hy capacity ....


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

I have prices on a vermeer vr1022 and a nh procart 1022. Specs look pretty similar. Vermeer is 1520#, NH 1875# and Kuhn SR 10 in is 1420#. I see the vermeer has a slightly wider transport width. I don't think that should matter to me. Any other pros or con's of each?

The biggest advantage I see is if I can work a better deal combining rake with baler purchase.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

If you have many point headlands, the new model Kuhn would be nice about picking up the front wheels so that you could finish the windrow when you get into the point of the headland.....without getting into a previously raked windrow.

But I am with you on working the best deal with a combo purchase.

Regards, Mike


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Vol said:


> If you have many point headlands, the new model Kuhn would be nice about picking up the front wheels so that you could finish the windrow when you get into the point of the headland.....without getting into a previously raked windrow.
> 
> But I am with you on working the best deal with a combo purchase.
> 
> Regards, Mike


If you rake your outside rounds last, the point row issue really should prove insignificant.


----------



## clowers (Feb 11, 2011)

If you do not have a tedder, the vermeer with the splitter wheels turn the grass out that would normally be under the windrow untouched. Helps for a cleaner baler pick up. I have a great vermeer dealer though.


----------



## Cornykid (Jul 24, 2011)

I rake with an H&S AR12 in back of a 12' NH 495. Works great, only rake with the quick pick. I upgraded from a CR10 to the AR12, and it made a big difference. I have yet to plug the AR12, even with raking some 2.5 ton/acre canary grass. I rake the middle first, then clean up the headlands.


----------

